# Hotmail account expiration



## Sebouh (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

I want to ask how much does it take for a de-activated hotmail account to be available again for registration.



Thank you,


----------



## Jon (Apr 4, 2007)

can't you just log back in and then it says do you want to re avtivate your account?

i remember this happened to me a few years back and thats what i did.


----------



## PC eye (Apr 4, 2007)

On the free accounts you will often receive a notice sent to another account you have setup stating that if there is no activity seen within such a period of time like so many days the account will be deleted. Usually if you log in and visit it a few times afterwards the expiration of the account is cancled. If you linger it gets locked out and deleted.


----------



## Edz89 (Apr 6, 2007)

It will never actually delete the account I think. 
Me when I didn't use the hotmail for two months it said it was disactivated but click here to activate it, and i did. The only thing is that it deletes all you're email you had before and the one you received during the absence.


----------



## PC eye (Apr 6, 2007)

Hotmail may remain. But you have to remember who owns the servers there!   I think MS can afford it don't you? The other commercial ads seen on page type free accounts on the other hand will simply delete the account but reserve the user name used automatically so no one else can create a duplicate there. But once a certain time limit is passed there's no way to reactivate the same account. Each provider there has their own policies on that.


----------

